# Is Fantasy Aquatics still in business.



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Is Fantasy Aquatics still in business? Everytime I try to call them it bounces my call without a chance to leave a message and the last time I drove down there they were closed at 5:00 even though they should have been open until 7:00. I looked for a note explaining the closure on the door but there wasn't one. I'm only asking here because even just now when I called to see if they would be open later today I got bounced instantly.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

I wanted to go the other day and wanted to confirm that they were open until 7pm (as per their website). I couldn't find a phone number anywhere so I emailed them (the address on their site) but the email bounced back. I also tried PM'ing the contact person on here but no response. 

In the end I decided to go anyway and showed up at 6pm and it wasn't open. Won't be making that mistake again!


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

They were still around a couple weeks ago, but I havent been in the area recently. I hope they're still there!


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like Kerry was online yesterday... maybe try posting in their sponsor thread? But sounds like something must be up


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Good call. I wasn't sure if regular users were allowed to post there.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Was there last week. And also messaged Kerry, which didn't take her long to reply.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kerry is a him :bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Kerry is a him :bigsmile:


Are you sure? Coulda sworn Kerry was a big, balding woman with a cute dog Spot:bigsmile:


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Are you sure? Coulda sworn Kerry was a big, balding woman with a cute dog Spot:bigsmile:


And don't forget the moustache on "her"


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

So the question still remains are they open for business or not. I have pm'd them twice no response. I want to buy some of the fish they have listed but who knows when they will be open. they have stupid business hours as compared to most stores.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I didn't meet anyone there~ Just had a moustache dude help me LOL~ Didn't know that was Kerry~


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Ya, that was Kerry. The dog doesn't have a moustache. ROTFLMAO!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Then who's the other gentlemen?
There was two people working there when I went~
If Kerry is the one helping me, I must be seeing things as another gentlemen was feeding bloodworms to all the tanks


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Still no response and the phone line still seems to be dead. I'm a little worried now. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Then who's the other gentlemen?
> There was two people working there when I went~
> If Kerry is the one helping me, I must be seeing things as another gentlemen was feeding bloodworms to all the tanks


lol @ Mustache dude! Mike is the Asian guy, Kerry is Mustache dude, the one Anthony described lol thats the only 2 I have ever seen there.
Im sure they are ok , they have unusual hours from time to time


----------



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

This is really odd with no public announcement since they were really active in this forum. It must be some kind of family emergency. Lets all hope for the best and hope they are ok


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

As far as I remember they have odd store hours because they both work other full time jobs and this business is more of a hobby to them. I'm not sure if they're still open though.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, There was another girl but her name isn't kerry. (Can't remember her name.) She helped bag the fish and take the payment when Kerry and Mike were busy with other things since you can't ask the dog to do that.


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Got a response from Kerry in the sponsor forum. It was a little confusing but I think he's not sure if he's going keep the store open. What a bummer.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

I saw that. Too bad. I guess personal stuff comes first, but it would be nice if they could even confirm they are "closed until further notice" (if that is indeed the case). But like most people, it's a bit far to drive/bus over just to find them closed. For now, until they say otherwise, I am assuming they are closed


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Ya Facebook page seems to be gone, phones seem to be disconnected, email server seems to be shut down, the store is closed without a note, and the owner hasn't said they are staying open. Does not seem good. I'm hoping the fish in the store are ok.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kerry is a man of few words on the forum. I would just call ahead (604-568-9917) before going and if no answer, presume they are closed. Im sure he or Mike will update us when they figure things out. Until then all we can do is hope for the best.


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Ya if only the phone lines were still connected I would happily call ahead, but unfortunately their is no way to confirm whether or not the store is open at any given time. I guess we'll just have to wait for Kerry to post an update to find out the fate of Fantasy Aquatics.


----------



## tori (May 2, 2015)

they kinda have a habbit for erratic hours i drive passed on a reg basis.....however lately it seems closed...


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I bought some fish there a few weeks back. I don't think they had a phone then, either.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I wonder if this has anything to the sudden announcement of a large fish & plant auction at the VAHS Wednesday?


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Just got back from VAHS action and it is confirm Fantasy Aquatic is closing down.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

They have a big sale going on sometime this week their ad is on craigslist


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I believe it is this Saturday, it was mentioned on the VAHS actions. Tanks from 10 gallon to 100 gallon..etc


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/pet/5023990183.html


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's sad to hear, but great deals on equipment anyway.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Indeed it sucks as I need find new store to buy cheap red cherry shrimps. I use to be able to get 10 for 22 in Fantasy Aquatics. =/ 

Other than personal reason, my guess is that store leasing is ending.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

You can try us. We sell cherry for $2.00 each or $35/25 of them.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

charles said:


> You can try us. We sell cherry for $2.00 each or $35/25 of them.


Ya I talked with Patrick already. (As matter of fact I have bought from you few times just never bought live stock.) The problem is his Richmond location is in middle of no where to me because I don't have car and not easy accessible with public transportation. Patrick did mention he can meet me in UBC in weekdays which I will need to find time that works for both of us.

Also Fantasy Aquatics red cherry was mix grades, sometimes I can find fire red or paint fire red.


----------



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

Good to know they will at least have used equipment there. I hope they will still honour my in store credit. I wish they had a closing sale instead of just auctioning everything with no public notice. This really sucks.....


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Sad to see the store go, they always had a great selection of livestock. So few actual stores left in Vancouver now


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Goldstone said:


> Good to know they will at least have used equipment there. I hope they will still honour my in store credit. I wish they had a closing sale instead of just auctioning everything with no public notice. This really sucks.....


It wasn't really a lot of fishes and plants. Perhaps fantasy aquatics has sold most of their stock past couple months, because I remember store has more than what showed up in the action. Some of plants, fish and cherry shrimps in the action weren't from Fantasy Aquatics.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm so sad to hear Fantasy Aquatics is closing down. I loved that store. Got most of my betta fish there, lots of plants and tons of valuable information. Good luck to everyone from the store. I'll miss you.


----------

